# Bas Rutten - Vol 8 - Takedowns, Setups, Ground Fighting



## Andrew Green (Oct 6, 2006)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/VNkT36n8cuqRO1QZG[/dmv]


----------



## Neal (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome Andrew, your posts always hit the target. Do you know of some good "take down defense" instructional videos? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 7, 2006)

There is the Frank Shamrock stuff I posted a little while back, that's probably the best I've come across online: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38921


----------

